# Vintage Pioneer HPM-60 - what should I do?



## kkreit01

I have a vintage pair of Pioneer HPM60s -- which my father originally owned. The cabinets and grills are in great condition. However, the 10" woofer foam surrounds are completely gone. I've tried selling as-is on CL, w/o any local interest. I really don't have use for them. How much do you think these are worth? Good condition HPM100s can go quite high. Here are the options I'm considering:

1. Purchase re-foam kit, and attempt to re-foam myself (never done this, but how much more damage can one do?). ~$20
2. Have a professional re-foam them. ~$80
3. Hunt for Pioneer HPM replacement 10" woofers. ?
4. Just throw some Dayton woofers in there (from PE). ~$50
5. Keep storing them in cluttered (finished) basement as-is​
I plan to attempt to sell after one of the above options. Thus, $ is an issue (don't want to spend tons of $, with little return). Thanks in advance.


----------



## couchflambeau

Honestly, I doubt you'll get your invested money back out of them.. and for their age I really don't think it's worth it. 

A re-foam kit might be fun for the practice.... and then you could stick em in the garage for a nice setup for working on the car. But I wouldn't put ANYTHING more into em than that. 

$.02


----------



## customtronic

Personally, I agree with making them sound good and using them for shop speakers. I would replace the subs with the Dayton's like you stated but keep the original speakers just in case you want to return the speakers to original some day.


----------



## kkreit01

Thanks for the input. That's what I was afraid of. I've seen the 100s go for over $250. The 40s and 60s weren't as popular, and don't bring as much. I really don't need a second set. I currently use a set of Technics in the basement (made in USA) -- which I picked up at garage sale for $30. They are mint. I may try a re-foam kit for kicks (sounds like a good winter project). I also already have some speakers in the garage.

Given their age (mid 70s), who knows when the next driver will go. You guys are correct.


----------



## chad

screeching halt....... Hold the door.....

Re-foam them..

The HPM series are kinda neet. They were produced after Bart Locanthi left JBL and was hired on with pioneer, Bart's team was responsible for the JBL L100, and 4311 control monitor and still carry on success in many studios, **** I still use 4311's here!

Note how the HPM100's bear a STRIKING resemblance to the JBL L100 but incorporate an added supertweet? There's a reason for that.

If they are indeed in good shape cosmetically then you have a cool little slice of audio history there.


----------



## kkreit01

^ Thanks for the detailed info. I knew they had some sort of resemblance to the JBLs, but didn't know the details. They did sound nice in their day.


----------



## stereo_luver

re-foam. Its not so hard. Just take your time and clean them well before going back with the new foam surrounds.

The 60's are ok for a garage set-up. Now, the 100's or 150's have a good following.


----------



## chad

I would not mind having a set of 100's, dunno what I'd do with them but still 

I have refoamed many and have yet to have an issue... most recent ones:



















With the first pic giving you a representation of what the above poster means as "clean them well"


----------



## Brian Steele

chad said:


>


Ow! My eyes! My eyes!

I can see those red rings with my eyes closed now - thanks a lot, LOL.


----------



## chad

Yeah, I probably coulda turned the flash off 

I forgot how insanely bright they were when they were new.


----------



## DonutHands

i vote re-foam as well


----------



## ghostmechanic

Umm I just love bringing threads back from the dead. So how did it go? And BTW, the original woofer never had foam. So if the woofers you have had a foam suround, they aren't original anyway. I was just curious what you decided? I just traded for a pair of HPM60s (the 40s sounded better but he wouldn't let go) today that are in decent shape & after being schooled by the guy on this series, had to do some internet searching on them when I got home. This thread popped up.

I doubt I'll ever do anything with these but it was a good trade on my end so I had to do it


----------



## bcbsox

I just picked up a pair of 60s today. They are in great shape, and like the previous poster, they did not have foam surrounds originally, they were all paper.


----------



## northernaudio1

What are you guys talking about (Re Foam) like the HPM 100's the 60's have greased "Cloth" surrounds so there should be NO ROT whatsoever, unless someone took a knife to them, if you have foam surrounds in your 60's then they do not have the original woofers, I have a pair of 33 year old HPM 100's and HPM 60's both in mint condition and the woofer surrounds are still like new after all that time, believe me when I say those woofers do not die!


----------



## chad

Yeah they were VERY MUCH like the JBL L100's


----------



## bdimag

I have HPM-60s (and some other 70s pioneer goodies) -- love them... 

I used to see them sell for $200 on the regular... I haven't used them in forever because I live in an apartment but I've never considered selling them, even @ $200.


that said, i vote repair. btw I see a pair of woofers on eBay for $75 -- seems there are a few parts available.


----------

